# Mediaset le novità della nuova stagione. Sottile lascia Quarto Grado



## MilanWorld (4 Luglio 2013)

Mediaset ha presentato le novità della prossima stagione: autunno 2013. Gianluigi Nuzzi prende il posto di Salvo Sottile a Quarto Grado. Da La 7 arriva Luca Telese che condurrà Matrix. Per i programmi di intrattenimento c'è il sogno Crozza ma per ora resta tale. Ci saranno inoltre 4 serate con Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, Gianni Morandi in un doppio live da Verona, un nuovo programma di scherzi in stile Le Iene. Confermato ancora il Grande Fratello che sarà nuovamente condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha presentato le novità della prossima stagione: autunno 2013. Gianluigi Nuzzi prende il posto di Salvo Sottile a Quarto Grado. Da La 7 arriva Luca Telese che condurrà Matrix. Per i programmi di intrattenimento c'è il sogno Crozza ma per ora resta tale. Ci saranno inoltre 4 serate con Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, Gianni Morandi in un doppio live da Verona, *un nuovo programma di scherzi in stile Le Iene.* Confermato ancora il Grande Fratello che sarà nuovamente condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi.



 Si

- - - Updated - - -



MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha presentato le novità della prossima stagione: autunno 2013. Gianluigi Nuzzi prende il posto di Salvo Sottile a Quarto Grado. Da La 7 arriva Luca Telese che condurrà Matrix. Per i programmi di intrattenimento c'è il sogno Crozza ma per ora resta tale. Ci saranno inoltre 4 serate con Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, Gianni Morandi in un doppio live da Verona, un nuovo programma di scherzi in stile Le Iene. *Confermato ancora il Grande Fratello che sarà nuovamente condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi*.



è uno scherzo , vero ?


----------



## Albijol (4 Luglio 2013)

Piersilvio vuol proprio farla fallire l'azienda di papà eh


----------

